# Limited Time: Free Bahnsen/Stein Debate!



## RamistThomist

Limited time from Covenant Media


----------



## VaughanRSmith

I got it for free here.


----------



## Barnpreacher

I'm taking an audio ethics course by Bahnsen right now. I repent in dust and ashes for all the years I buried my head in the sand and refused to listen to men like this. What a tremendously gifted saint of God this man was. Thank God for His grace in opening our eyes in justification AND in sanctification.


----------



## RamistThomist

Barnpreacher said:


> I'm taking an audio ethics course by Bahnsen right now. I repent in dust and ashes for all the years I buried my head in the sand and refused to listen to men like this. What a tremendously gifted saint of God this man was. Thank God for His grace in opening our eyes in justification AND in sanctification.



His Personal Holiness course was one of the most invigorating/humbling/soul stirring things I have ever listened to. He did an excellent job, all in one course, on rebutting libertarian free will philosophers, Roman Catholic theologies of merit, and setting forth a Ridderbosian view of sanctification.


----------



## ReformedWretch

downloading now!


----------



## ReformedWretch

sirhicks said:


> Is anyone else getting an error message?



Josh use the link Exagorazo posted, when you see the links, right click and save them.


----------



## Barnpreacher

Spear Dane said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking an audio ethics course by Bahnsen right now. I repent in dust and ashes for all the years I buried my head in the sand and refused to listen to men like this. What a tremendously gifted saint of God this man was. Thank God for His grace in opening our eyes in justification AND in sanctification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His Personal Holiness course was one of the most invigorating/humbling/soul stirring things I have ever listened to. He did an excellent job, all in one course, on rebutting libertarian free will philosophers, Roman Catholic theologies of merit, and setting forth a Ridderbosian view of sanctification.
Click to expand...



J, 

Where did you get that course?


----------



## Calvibaptist

The Covenant site keeps asking me for credit card information! It says there is no charge, but wants me to put in my info.


----------



## RamistThomist

Barnpreacher said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking an audio ethics course by Bahnsen right now. I repent in dust and ashes for all the years I buried my head in the sand and refused to listen to men like this. What a tremendously gifted saint of God this man was. Thank God for His grace in opening our eyes in justification AND in sanctification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His Personal Holiness course was one of the most invigorating/humbling/soul stirring things I have ever listened to. He did an excellent job, all in one course, on rebutting libertarian free will philosophers, Roman Catholic theologies of merit, and setting forth a Ridderbosian view of sanctification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> J,
> 
> Where did you get that course?
Click to expand...


See here

While all of them are good and foundational, some are more hard hitting than others. I would suggest the following:
Lectures 3-19.

I downloaded one or two every ten days. That made both cost and time manageable. This was arguably the best audio material I have ever listened to. I originally began it to be this great ethical apologist. I ended humiliated and in the dust.


----------



## RamistThomist

Calvibaptist said:


> The Covenant site keeps asking me for credit card information! It says there is no charge, but wants me to put in my info.



They won't charge you. Been there. Done that. You will be fine.


----------



## Calvibaptist

sirhicks said:


> I guess they don't want me to have it...haha



I put in credit card information and got an error 3 times. I guess they don't want me to have it either.


----------



## RamistThomist

Calvibaptist said:


> sirhicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they don't want me to have it...haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put in credit card information and got an error 3 times. I guess they don't want me to have it either.
Click to expand...


I can email--in good conscience--the debate to you. All you need is yousendit.com (which is free).


----------



## Calvibaptist

Spear Dane said:


> Calvibaptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sirhicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they don't want me to have it...haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put in credit card information and got an error 3 times. I guess they don't want me to have it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can email--in good conscience--the debate to you. All you need is yousendit.com (which is free).
Click to expand...


I've got an account. What info do you need from me? I'll pm you what you need.


----------



## RamistThomist

Ok, I am sending the debate to a few people via yousendit. However, due to computer-interent connections, it won't get sent until tomorrow morning or later tonight. Maybe later tonight.(sorry, insert frowny face)

anybody else want me to send them the debate? If so, PM me your email address.


----------



## Greg

Just PM'd you, Bradford. Thanks.


----------



## RamistThomist

greg, i sent you part one.


----------



## Greg

I just downloaded both parts. Thanks Bradford!


----------



## RamistThomist

Josh and Traci (Augusta),
Check your email in about five minutes.


----------



## Augusta

Got them. Thanks a lot Jacob for that. It's a really great debate. Bahnsen is sharp!


----------



## RamistThomist

Augusta said:


> Got them. Thanks a lot Jacob for that. It's a really great debate. Bahnsen is sharp!



I held onto this debate for dear life in colllege. My faith was constantly under attack. I then began to study, not just Bahnsen's arguments in the debate, but Bahnsen's debate moves themselves. Bahnsen taught me/teaching me how to set up an argument and find weak spots.

I also think this debate is funny at a number of moments.


----------



## VaughanRSmith

The laws of logic.


----------

